
OxyGEN: Open-Source AMBU Respirator - eloycoto
https://oxygen.protofy.xyz/
======
joshgel
I’m not sure about the exact mechanics, but we are being advised to minimize
‘bagging’ (ie using the ambu-bag to help patients breath before they are
intubated) as much as possible. We worry about the markedly increased risk of
aersolization of the virus by ambu-bags. So, I’d be sure that isn’t an issue
with this device before pushing it out too broadly.

------
erobbins
I'm impressed. Maybe those guys in Italy who 3d printed the valves can 3d
print some of these components. I'm guessing the doctors there would be
willing to try anything at this point.

~~~
m0zg
Seems like this can be produced much faster on a CNC. 3D printing of large
parts is extremely slow.

That said, I'm not even sure this is useful at all in practice, since I'm not
a doctor. This needs to work on an intubated patient, and be able to maintain
a sanitary environment, neither of which it'll probably be able to do to the
extent required by health and safety regulations. But I'd love to be proven
wrong by someone more knowledgeable in this case.

~~~
erobbins
> This needs to work on an intubated patient, and be able to maintain a
> sanitary environment, neither of which it'll probably be able to do to the
> extent required by health and safety regulations.

I totally agree with you... but in the case where there are no respirators
available at all, I'd rather have a 10% chance of secondary infection or
contamination than just die.

I don't see a device like this as being a replacement for a $50k computer
controlled machine, but as a stopgap in desperate emergencies.

~~~
misnome
> I totally agree with you... but in the case where there are no respirators
> available at all, I'd rather have a 10% chance of secondary infection or
> contamination than just die.

But what if that 10% requires much more and longer medical care, doctors
attention etc, such that someone else dies because they didn’t get treatment?
I’m not saying it definitely is, but presumably the tradeoffs from a medical
perspective are about more than about one personal perspective (which of
course is a rational perspective)

------
bassman9000
SEAT (VAG), Spanish car maker, making use of this.

[https://twitter.com/tierraymadera/status/1241662339528773632...](https://twitter.com/tierraymadera/status/1241662339528773632?s=19)

[https://twitter.com/jcarlosnorte/status/1241708833476575233?...](https://twitter.com/jcarlosnorte/status/1241708833476575233?s=19)

------
curtpw
Not a ventilator. No intubation = not a ventilator. Great work, but these guys
should really avoid using the term "ventilator" given current circumstances;
it just muddies the water around a very important issue (ventilator
shortages).

------
betimsl
Sure. When the only tool in your toolbox is a hammer, then this works.

